# 2013 Hotter'n'hell 100 Roll Call



## texascyclist

Share a post of if you will be there.

I'm thinking about staying at one of the churches. I normally camp at Birdwell. I told myself never again. Does anyone have good/bad experiences with "alternative accommodations"?


----------



## Dray3573

YMCA, just don't stay in the downstairs racquetball court.


----------



## cycmike

Me and a bud are going. Will do the 100km. Did the full 100 mi last year. That's enough for me for a while. By the time we finished and showered, the bands were gone and the beer/food tents were closing. Yeah, it took us a long time, but at least we were in severe pain and hot and dehydrated. 

Last year, we were able to stay at the AFB temp lodgings...very comfortable, just like a motel. I think this year, we'll be at Travel Lodge.


----------



## texascyclist

I see many people at the ten mile stop. Bring two 750ml water bottles and you are good for stopping every 20 miles through the whole thing.


----------



## natedg200202

I will be there. For better or worse, it's my main event of the year - did my first HHH in '96. 

I last did it in 2011 so I missed the debacle last year where they changed the 100 mile route. While I didn't experience it, I did not like them messing with it as that road south of Burkburnett has been so rough (when I have taken the hells gate shortcut a few times). 

I was quite pleasantly surprised to see they have reverted to the old route! 

For anyone who actually went last year, how was the 100 mile route they came up with?


----------



## Griffm3

I will be doing it again this year after doing it last year. The route was brutal last year...the roads on mile 20-30 were in terrible condition, there were water bottles on the ground everywhere and the turn at Burkburnett on to the highway was some of the toughest headwind I have ever experienced. 

I am very glad they are going to beck to the old route and will hopefully be in much better condition at the finish line this year than last.


----------



## natedg200202

I was surprised they abandoned that route after only one year - but it seems like a very good thing to go back to the old. 

The forecast looks very promising at this point but temperature doesn't matter much to me - wind speed and direction does!


----------



## AFrizzledFry

I'll be there. Haven't been since 2006, so should be interesting. If you see a young man on a Speedvagen- feel free to say hi!

Thomas


----------



## Bob Wade

I'll be there again. Like most I agree that last year's route was horrible. Was nice to go thought the base though. I have no idea where I'll be staying (I am one of those who procrastinates!) so I might be driving in the morning or...it will be my 5th one so I should know better. Crazy, but I "love" to do a ride with 10,000 of my friends!


----------



## texascyclist

I did not like the route last year either. The elimination of hell's gate was a puzzle to me. It is such a good concept to have a relief valve.

There is new security this year. For those who have not signed up:



To alleviate congestion at the start and to enhance the weekend safety and security for all HHH Riders and guests, it is imperative that participants follow these important instructions:

1. To enhance the safety of everyone and implement heightened security, the HHH requests that you keep all personal belongings with you at all times. Please do not leave your items unattended - do not let sacks, bags, boxes or other items out of your immediate control. Any items left unattended may be considered suspect and/or dangerous. Such items will be secured or removed but will not be returned to riders. No regular cycling gear larger than hydration packs will be allowed at the event venues during the weekend.

Remember: Maintain possession of all your personal items!

2. All persons wanting access to the HHH start line on Scott Street, Saturday morning, must gain access via Lamar Street on cross streets between 2nd and 6th streets. All persons going to the HHH Start on Scott Street must comply with the instructions of event staff. Event staff will be along Lamar Street at cross streets from 2nd St to 6th Street to assist you with access to your specific start locations. There will be no access to the start line from North Scott St.

2nd St. and Lamar; Racer access to their start on Lincoln,Pace groups and Tandems/ recumbents.

3rd St. and Lamar: Scorchers,100 milers (4 hrs to 5:59 hrs)

4th St and Lamar: Keepers,100 milers (6 hrs to 7:59 hrs)

5th St and Lamar; Hopefuls,100 milers (8 hrs to 11:59 hrs)

6th St and Lamar: 100 K, 50 milers, 25 milers and 10 K. Riders for these distances will be further separated by distance on Scott Street.

3. Riders who ride their bicycles from hotels along I 44 must access the Scott St Start line from MPEC at 4th and Lamar. No riders will be allowed access to the start line from North of the Start.


----------



## pedalruns

I'm driving up that morning! I did this last year and it worked out pretty well.. Leave Dallas at 4am- arrive just after 6am- pick up the packets and roll out to Old Iowa hwy and off we go. I enjoyed saving all the $ from the jacked up hotel prices and sleeping in my own bed.. 

I'm glad they are changed back to the old route, last year was a nightmare when the 100 mile merged back with all the other routes and riders all over the road(very dangerous), the rest stops were way over crowded and then the death march down an interstate highway into the headwind and no beer stop. The AFB was great, but imo not worth the route change.


----------



## skinewmexico

Got a buddy going, which I hate, as it means his fitness is much better than mine, and we're doing the Enchanted Circle Century on September 8th. You guys be safe.


----------



## russm

It will be my first century--so am stoked. Wishing everyone luck


----------



## David Loving

All the best! Have fun


----------



## Birddog

It was a good day to ride. Did the whole thing in 6 hrs on the nose and stopped many times. Riding time was probably a little over 5 hrs. A little hot at the end but not near as bad as some previous HHH's.


----------



## OnlyNativeUKnow

I did not ride this year but we did host a couple in our home. Very nice couple and great company.


----------



## natedg200202

All in all, I had a great time at HHH this year. The only bummer is that my Dad and the friend he brought both crashed (separate incidences). They both finished. People have a hard time clearing out of the way and riding safely at rest stops. 

I can't find it on the web page - do they have timing results from Saturdays ride posted? If so, where is the link? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Wade

They are up, just go to Cadencesports.com. Hope your dad is okay!


----------



## bikepro

natedg200202 said:


> I was surprised they abandoned that route after only one year - but it seems like a very good thing to go back to the old.
> 
> The forecast looks very promising at this point but temperature doesn't matter much to me - wind speed and direction does!


I personally know one of the HHH event advisors. According to him, the reason they changed it last year was that many people were over doing it just to get to Hell's Gate before it closed, only to wind up in a medical tent in the first 20 miles past the gate. They thought my eliminating the gate, people would be more inclined to pace themselves better. In actually, they had more medical problems last year than before. Another problem was the route last year brought all the longer distances back together to go through the Air Force Base. Which turned out to be a bad idea. Based on input from a number of sources, they decided to return to the original route. I personally did the Century this year. Trained and rode with a group of riders from the Dallas area. The weather was a lot more pleasant this year. Mid-90's, and the breeze was actually cool. It even sprinkled for about 10 miles.


----------



## Denda

This was me and my husband's 9th HH100. Weather was so much better this year! We stayed at the same host home we stayed at last year. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Denda

We also did the Enchanted Circle Century again this year. The weather was great for it too.


----------

